# Beginner to blindfold cubing!



## aggelaras1997 (Dec 19, 2010)

i decided to start blindfold cubing!which is the first thing i must do in order to solve the rubiks cube blindfolded?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

aggelaras1997 said:


> i decided to start blindfold cubing!which is the first thing i must do in order to solve the rubiks cube blindfolded?


 
Try Old Pochman.


----------



## Enter (Dec 19, 2010)

3.memorization 
2. knowing set-up moves Intuitive
1. old Pochman
0. 4 PLL's Y,J12 and T


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes Old Pochmann provides you with the essential basics needed for blindfold solving.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Try Old Pochman.


My computer might be just being weird, but when I click on your link it takes me to a LanLan 4x4 review.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 19, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yes Old Pochmann provides you with the essential basics needed for blindfold solving.
> 
> 
> My computer might be just being weird, but when I click on your link it takes me to a LanLan 4x4 review.


 This happened to me, too.

OP: Yeah, Old Pochmann is a really simple and easy-to-learn method for BLD, click on what Zane linked; or, if you have an aversion to text tutorials, Badmephisto also has a good tutorial on his Youtube channel.


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 19, 2010)

An alternative method (to produce some indecision) is 3OP, http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html.
I found this method easier.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 19, 2010)

aggelaras1997 said:


> i decided to start blindfold cubing!which is the first thing i must do in order to solve the rubiks cube blindfolded?



Search the forum first...

There is a whole sub section about BLD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yes Old Pochmann provides you with the essential basics needed for blindfold solving.
> 
> 
> My computer might be just being weird, but when I click on your link it takes me to a LanLan 4x4 review.


 
No, it's my mind glitching up. Earlier in one of my posts in the Video Camera? thread, I pasted a link to that review. When I went to Stefan's site, I don't think I copied the URL correctly.


----------



## sa11297 (Dec 19, 2010)

where can i lean the BLD method for a 2x2 cube??


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 20, 2010)

sa11297 said:


> where can i lean the BLD method for a 2x2 cube??


 
Any method for the corners of the 333 will do.

However, speedblind is possible on a 222.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 20, 2010)

Could people PLEASE stop advising beginners to do speedblind ? Sorry but it's just nonsense. Not only is speedblind definitely not for beginners, but it will teach them nothing about how normal BLD works.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 20, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Could people PLEASE stop advising beginners to do speedblind ? Sorry but it's just nonsense. Not only is speedblind definitely not for beginners, but it will teach them nothing about how normal BLD works.


 
Since when are advising and informing the same thing? He informed the OP that any corners method works for the 2BLD. A little extra information can't hurt.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 20, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Could people PLEASE stop advising beginners to do speedblind ? Sorry but it's just nonsense. Not only is speedblind definitely not for beginners, but it will teach them nothing about how normal BLD works.


 
SpeedBLD is the normal method for 2x2x2BLD.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 20, 2010)

2x2x2SpeedBLD is the only kind of BLD i can do. 

TMOY: Why you salty? On 2x2x2 SpeedBLD is probably easier than conventional BLD as long as you can see a short first layer/face/whatever your first step is. For a beginner asking about 2x2BLD, you'd be silly not to mention SpeedBLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2010)

He was simply pointing the fact out that 2x2 speed BLD (with regular speed solving method) will teach nothing about commutators and conjugates.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, that's my point. Beginners usually ask for 2BLD because they don't feel ready for full 3BLD attempts yet and want to try something simpler first, and in that perspective, speedBLD is just a dead end and nothing else.


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 20, 2010)

So let's sum this all up before this goes troll :

- A 222 is nothing but the eight corners of a regular 333. So you may look at any BLD method for the 333 and and just read the corners part. Since you'll be solving a 222, you'll be able to use some shotcuts.

- HOWEVER, since a 222 regular solve often takes just a few moves, it is possible to too speedblind, i.e. solving the cube blindfolded the same way you solve it with your eyes open. Lots of good 222 solvers should be able to do so. 
BUT, this will NOT teach you how to solve a 333 blindfolded ! If you want to do 222BLD as a first step to 333,444... BLD, you should choose the first option I have mentionned.


----------



## BC1997 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im trying to learn M2 and Old Pochmann.It should be an easy method to learn


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 20, 2010)

Learn M2 for edges, because that's intuitive, and for corners...uhm, 3OP. 
I use M2 for edges and planning to go freestyle on corners.


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 20, 2010)

If your goal is to get fast and to use an advanced method, I advice you to use oldPoch. I have stuck with 3OP corners for years !


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2010)

Rule #1 for BLD: DON'T, under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES use my method.


----------



## SmartyGirl (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not only a beginner but have never heard of it. Wow, I didn't even think this would be possible. I'm pretty darn good at doing the cube with eyes open but c'mon, blindfolded. You guys are good!


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

SmartyGirl said:


> I'm not only a beginner but have never heard of it. Wow, I didn't even think this would be possible. I'm pretty darn good at doing the cube with eyes open but c'mon, blindfolded. You guys are good!


 
It may sound daunting at first, but learning to solve the cube blindfolded is actually not very difficult. It's very rewarding and can also give you a better understanding of how the cube works. You should give it a shot.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, BLD is really fun and very rewarding!

And a method like Old Pochman is actually not hard to *learn* at all.
With just three PLL algs like T, Y and R-perm (for parity fix) you are good to go!
Proper *execution * is the hard part!


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 25, 2010)

SmartyGirl said:


> I'm not only a beginner but have never heard of it. Wow, I didn't even think this would be possible. I'm pretty darn good at doing the cube with eyes open but c'mon, blindfolded. You guys are good!


 I agree! I'm averaging like 15 secs and 50 secs one handed(sucks I know). Though I really respect all of the blind cubers. Being able to memorize all of the pieces keeping track where they go and the case. I started learning 2x2 blind I Can do Orientation perfectly. Though when it comes to permutation I'm lost XD to many numbers with set-up moves.
so overall good job blind cubers!!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 25, 2010)

just do 2x2 speed BLD. It's pretty manageable with Ortega, or LBL/CLL.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> just do 2x2 speed BLD. It's pretty manageable with Ortega, or LBL/CLL.


Did you even read the second page of this thread?


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 26, 2010)

*2x2 blind*



Rpotts said:


> just do 2x2 speed BLD. It's pretty manageable with Ortega, or LBL/CLL.


 Yeah I have issues with memorization... I don't want to do 2x2 speed BLD yet until I can do regular 2x2 blind. I'm doing 2x2 so this way I can eventually learn 3x3 blind. I'll usually end up with a case for permutation like 1523748. How can you memorize this.. it's confusing..


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Yeah I have issues with memorization... I don't want to do 2x2 speed BLD yet until I can do regular 2x2 blind. I'm doing 2x2 so this way I can eventually learn 3x3 blind. I'll usually end up with a case for permutation like 1523748. How can you memorize this.. it's confusing..


You could memorise with letters instead and make words out of them. Number are pretty bad to work with, even people that are able to memorise number incredibly well either convert them into images or words.


----------



## xdaragon (Dec 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You could memorise with letters instead and make words out of them. Number are pretty bad to work with, even people that are able to memorise number incredibly well either convert them into images or words.


 
Hmm that seems alot easier. Too many numbers XD confuses me. Zane for the setup moves just memorize?


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 26, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Hmm that seems alot easier. Too many numbers XD confuses me. Zane for the setup moves just memorize?


 
An easier Alot? Hmm.

On topic: When I try to do set-up moves, I use keywords for them. A word for L/L' and other moves. Or I just memorize.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 26, 2010)

Memorize set up moves???

You know which corner (sticker) you just placed in your tartget spot so just bring it back to where it belongs
What is there to memorize?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Did you even read the second page of this thread?


 
lol, not only did I read the entire second page, but i posted in it. Lol totally didn't realize this was the same thread.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 26, 2010)

And you posted tne same nonsense twice. At least you're consistent.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 26, 2010)

I never said that doing 2x2 speed blind would teach him anything about solving the 2x2 blindfolded using a conventional BLD method. I wouldn't call it nonsensical to use speed BLD for 2x2, seeing as it his how most people solve the 2x2 BLD anyway.


----------



## QueenCubeLover (Jan 6, 2011)

I really recommend that you watch badmephisto's tutorial on YouTube for blindfolded speedcubing. He is an amazing teacher! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM


----------

